# BBQ Fish Anyone?



## BBQ Fish (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, simple and easy.....
I usually only use Walleye, Pike, or Rainbow Trout/Steelhead and Salmon....because that's really all i keep when i go fishing. (After i fillet my fish, i pack them in tupperware or a zip lock and fill with water to prevent from FB...Sort of like a fishsicle )
I make a basting sauce prior to pulling fish with
2 sticks filtered butter, that had been cooked with a clove of garlic.
After it's filtered pull the garlic, mince and add as well as 2 tblsp. fresh lemon juice and a tsp. lemon zest (or to taste) and put off to side.

Boneless fillets ( i usually do 4, 8-10 oz fillets) still frozen but run under water to get ice off pat dry (still frozen plays a key roll!). 
Rub with Old Bay or any other preferred seasoning and add to grill (I use low heat)
Let crust start forming and brush butter sauce on fillets and repeat untill done.

Very easy and simple 

BUT, the "key roll" trick is keeping fillets frozen prior to cooking! This allows the fillets to take on more of the grill flavors by staying on longer.


This post is dedicated to no other than "jkath" because that's who asked for it


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

thank you thank you.....

Great description!
I love to fish - even bait my own hook. I'm just getting into grilling seafood, and this sounds just right!

thank you for this great posting! (never knew about the ice!)


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2005)

jkath, with your looks i woulda thought the fish jump into the boat just to get a seat next to ya... 


good info bbq. i've been thinking about grilling some fish. i usually just do it in perforated (for the smoke) foil packets. an alaskan pilot friend of mine does his copper river salmon the same way as you, frozen to start, except he adds a splash of worcestershire sauce, and the spice is chef paul prudhommes fish magic.


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> jkath, with your looks i woulda thought the fish jump into the boat just to get a seat next to ya...








 why buckytom! That's ever so kind of y'all!


----------



## BBQ Fish (Jul 13, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> jkath, with your looks i woulda thought the fish jump into the boat just to get a seat next to ya...
> 
> 
> good info bbq. i've been thinking about grilling some fish. i usually just do it in perforated (for the smoke) foil packets. an alaskan pilot friend of mine does his copper river salmon the same way as you, frozen to start, except he adds a splash of worcestershire sauce, and the spice is chef paul prudhommes fish magic.


 
Fish....that jump in the boat.....WHERE??? I promise i won't tell   

I used to do the Worcestershire with the butter, but found it would leave a bitter like taste?


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 18, 2006)

*Chilli Lemon Octopus*

2kgs baby octopus
1 tbs grated lemon rind
3/4 cup lemon juice
1 tbs olive oil
2tbs hot chilli sauce
4 cloves garlic

discard heads and beaks from octopus, cut each octopus in half, combine octopus with rind, juice, oil and garlic in a large bowl. Refrigerate overnight or for at least three hours.then drain octopus discard marinade, put octopus to oiled BBQ plate, cover it. Make sure it's very high heat. Cook until it changes colour. Bon appetit.


----------



## coffeedrin (Jul 23, 2006)

*BBQ Fish*

Thanks for the frozen suggestion. I am BBQing fish tonight.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds great, but what's a BBQ plate, and what do you cover it with?


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds decent.  Maybe try adding an alder wood smoke pouch to the party?  Might give it just a little extra.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2006)

coffeedrin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the frozen suggestion. I am BBQing fish tonight.


 
so, hows ya dooin' it? 
do you really mean bbq, or grilling? gas or charcoal (natural lump or briquette charcoal - chimney or fluid starter) grill, or if a real q, what type of wood?
what kind and cut of fish?
rubbed, sauced, some combo of both?

answers, we need answers darnit!!!!!!!!


----------

